# Best Christmas Decoration



## Tripel (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish I had thought of this...





> *Best Christmas Decoration for 2009!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 7, 2009)

*scratches head* But what _was_ it? I don't see an image.

Edit: I see it now. AMAZING! I wonder if my brother and could rig this up...


----------



## Herald (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 7, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> *scratches head* But what _was_ it? I don't see an image.



A two-story house, partially done in Christmas lights, with what appears to be a man dangling by his hands from the edge of the roof with a toppled ladder leaning just out of reach.

Of course, by the time I typed this, Kathleen could see it....


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## rrfranks (Dec 7, 2009)

That is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is hilarious! My whole family fell down laughing... thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Michael (Dec 8, 2009)

*Best Christmas Decoration 2009*

*This isn't my house, btw* 

Make sure to read below...






"Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever. Great stories. But two things made me take it down.

First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by.

Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard."

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 08:37:59 EST-----

Ha! All the responses are upside down in this thread...


----------



## Michael (Dec 8, 2009)

P.S. Daniel, you got all my thanks! 

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 08:40:16 EST-----



Joshua said:


> And they all responded _before_ you posted your thread. AMAZING!



YESTERDAY, no less!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> P.S. Daniel, you got all my thanks!
> 
> -----Added 12/8/2009 at 08:40:16 EST-----
> 
> ...



Don't feel badly Michael. I posted the same thing earlier today but I can cover up my tracks more easily than you.


----------



## Michael (Dec 8, 2009)

No biggie at all. Actually, maybe all of the humor threads should be like this to add another element of fun...


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 11, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 11, 2009)

This is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 8, 2010)

Great idea


----------

